

Prime Minister's office contacted Guardian over Edward Snowden secrets - luxpir
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23776063

======
frank_boyd
> The files had already been copied and the Guardian will continue to pursue
> the Snowden story, but from the US.

Kind of ironic, sad, funny, strange, all at the same time.

~~~
luxpir
All of that. And now, to boot, we've just had (Sir) Malcolm Rifkind on BBC
Radio 4 displaying a nice and clear level of detachment from reality, alluding
to the Guardian editor's supposed implicit agreement of his own wrongdoing by
allowing agents access to the Guardian property in order to 'destroy' the
files.

